
Di-ary – mathematical note-taking app built on Ruby on Rails, React and Redux - mkalygin
https://github.com/mkalygin/di-ary
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good "Show HN".

Show HN Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
mkalygin
Thanks for the hint! I'm new to HN, I try to bring some value to the
community. I've made a new post to "Show HN".

